# Where Can l find Halloween Candy / food online



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Im in OZ too and while there isn't the vast amount that I assume you'd be able to find in the US, woolies and coles do sometimes get special halloween themed candy in towards the end of the month. 
Also, have a look at the cheap $2ish stores because they get them too- gummi things.
Last year Aldi and suprisingly Toys'R'Us had abit of halloween candy, again mostly gummi insects and body parts but still good.

If you want more, try googling specialty candy stores in your state, I know that there are some in NSW which stock Pop Tarts and US candy.

Or, try http://www.usafoods.com.au/c89/specials/halloween-specials/
they have candy corn and something called autumn mix.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

G'day Rosella and thanks for the advice ...l rang usa foods on friday and they said they have candy corn but thats all they've got an candy trays have sold out and they wont be getting anymore. Usa foods isnt very far from me l've shopped there before. I'm also a memeber of "Costco" here in Melbourne and l went in there last tuesday and they had a modest display of decorations that were $50 -60 and $70 and no candy.

I'll go and check out Aldi and toys-r-us, coles thanks again for your help.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

I did an internet search for old fashioned candy....most of the ones I found did not ship internationally....but I found this one that looks like they do ship internationally. I don't know anything about this company, so I don't know how reliable they are.
http://www.bulkfoods.com/halloween_candy.asp


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's another site that ships internationally. I am not familiar with this site either

http://www.candy.com/Halloween-Candy_c_62.html


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

www.etsy.com under their edible section.


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Lyrical -- check out these australian online stores, they kinda all have the same thing but shipping may cost different depending on where they ship and how much u order?

http://www.lollyworld.com.au/american-candy-4/

http://www.britishsweets.com.au/shopmastery.php?cat1=USA&cat2=CANDY&cat3=CONFECTIONERY

http://lollies2go.com.au//index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3&zenid=92c6bed7a45646e25ab3c61a415dd152

http://www.moolollybar.com.au/shop/usa-candy-c-23.html

Cheers!


----------



## moonie78 (Jul 18, 2010)

hey im from aus too. i went to this warehouse in brisbane they sell candy corn and other american lollies plus more.



http://www.confectionerywarehouse.com.au/catalog/index.php


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

OOh thankyou everyone for such great help l will definately check into all of those suggestions. I just wanted to tell rosella l went into toys-r-us and theyve got halloween decorations. and props bit pricey but theyve got them ..l did pick up a foam skull for $9.99 which l intend to decorate. I also picked up a witch, jack o lantern and ghost pez dispensers for $2.99


----------



## warriorprincess (Oct 13, 2010)

*Candy corn*

I was on a desperate search for candy corn today. I noticed a Halloween display in the food section of David Jones they said that sometimes they carry candy corn (and I suppose maybe other halloween candy?) in their gourmet section and/or in the seasonal section. The one I was in didn't have any though 



lyrical said:


> G'day All
> 
> I hope l've posted this in the correct forum please advise me if l havent. My reason for posting is l'm in Australia and whilst halloween isnt really celerbrated here there are a handful of stores that sell props / decorations and so on. But I can't find any halloween candy or food stuffs. Could any of you please point me in the right direction for any websites online that may sell any candy and or are willing to post overses. Thankyou ina dvance for any help given


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

Warriorprincess if your in Melbourne ...there is an American food store in Morrabbin that has candy corn and also southland shopping centre has a shop called "sweet station " that has candy corn as well l bought some on saturday. The American store is called "Usa Foods" and the website is www.usafoods.com.au"


----------

